# Watches In The Wild!



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

So this weekend I was able to go out on the lake and wore one of my dive watches, a Vostok K-3.

I'd love to see more desk divers out in the wild like this. Who's up for it?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That's a cracking pic (oops are we still allowed to say that?)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's one taking a dip in the Indian Ocean - with its new friends in the second photo


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great idea, hope it generates some good pics.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> That's a cracking pic (oops are we still allowed to say that?)


No!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Rice Bay ,Laclu ,Ontario


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Eeeeextraooordnry! What a great set of pictures~! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Great topic!

From a couple of years ago...trying out both the bike and a pocket camera, so images are not so good...


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Love that bike.

LOVE IT.


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

On a similar vein, nice to see E.McGregor bashing up his Panerai in the jungle with R.Mears last night!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

M5







Jan31-08 Kailua Bay ,Oahu


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

impressed,cant wait till my next seaside trip!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Most of my watches are house trained so don't get out much! mostly to work and back enjoying a couple of hours desk diving


----------

